# WinTV-HVR-1800 isn't working/recognized?

## FcukThisGame

I just bought a Hauppauge HVR-1800 PCIe ATSC tuner, and it doesn't seem to be recognizing correctly:

```
05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Unknown device 8880 (rev 0f)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 7801

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at 92000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [90] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

```

I think I've configured my kernel correctly, and it should be pretty much all modules. Does anyone have this card working that can help me out?

----------

## FcukThisGame

BUMP

Does anyone have this card (working)?

the hauppauge site doesn't have any linux info.

Mythtv's wiki says ATSC works, but not NTSC (fine for me), but it doesn't tell how to configure mythtv to recognize the card, or even what modules need to be loaded, etc..

?

----------

## FcukThisGame

BUMP. 

I know somebody on this forum has got to have this card working with gentoo... :/

----------

## gentuse

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1800

----------

## FcukThisGame

I've seen that page before. so does this mean I just need the 2.6.24 kernel? Where do I find the linuxtv package?

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Where do I find the linuxtv package?

 

media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg

With that the driver can be used with whatever kernel you want. I use that for the latest ivtv driver and I also have a dvb device.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Ok, just got my install working. Installing the v4l-dvb-hg now. As this is the driver, I would still need a second program for capture, such as mythtv, correct?

----------

## jmartos

I use both mplayer and kaffeine to watch DTV programs. Kaffeine took a while to get the right channels file format. I started out by using dvb-scan to scan for valid QAM frequencies on my cable. I then started with mplayer to play the streams and moved on to kaffeine. I have both a Hauppauge hvr-1250 and a kworld-115 cards working great. I did not want a system dedicated to watching tv so I did not want to use mythtv.

----------

## drescherjm

I use mythtv. However mplayer works fine.

----------

